# I'm a tenant, can I submit my own census form for upcoming national census?



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't trust the landlord as they know very little information about me and most probably they will lie in the census form about me. Can I submit my own individual census data online? and I don't know my landlord's information as well although they live in the same home. So I won't be include them in my form as all the households live in this home. Can I include my name in this address and they'll include their details for the same address in a separate form. Is this possible? could this cause confusion to the ABS as two forms has been submitted for the same address?

Australian government should think more about people lying in this way as Australia consists of great amount of tenants. And landlords may manipulate the census data. The ability to submit our own data in individual forms should be the way to go if they want to collect true statistics.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes, you can, and they have sufficient checks to sort out duplicates.

Start at: 








Census







census.abs.gov.au


----------

